# Hirelings North Yorkshire (also in NL)



## Sally-FF (14 August 2011)

Hi

I have not been hunting for about 3 years (our 3 are not sane enough for this year!!) i really want to go a few times this season.

Looking for some nice, safe, queit hirelings in North Yorkshire - York, Malton, Harrogate that kind of area...

Which hunt would be best to go with for getting back into the swing of things and where can i find out about hrielings? Google brings up nothing...

Thanks


----------



## conkers (14 August 2011)

Not sure sure about which hunt is the best to go with but Judi Thurloe does hirelings and covers quite a few of the North Yorkshire hunts.  If you google her name she has a web site.


----------



## ladyt25 (14 August 2011)

I have replied on your post in NL - there's Timbertops in W Yorks. I didn't think about Judi Thurloe but she would be more N Yorks so maybe better placed for you


----------



## orangepony (15 August 2011)

Depending on which part of North Yorks you are in Judi Thurloe is supposed to be highly recommended and I know several hunt horses which have been bought from her and are nice types. 
There is also Hensall Hunter Hirelings who are relatively new but have some very smart looking horses for hire in the Badsworth & Bramham Moor country, they seem like nice people and might be worth a call?
Timbertops is on the west/north yorks border near Pontefract so not sure if that is near you or not.


----------



## JenHunt (15 August 2011)

Hi! Judi Thurloe does good hirelings, otherwise there's Pam Ashworth (thirsk area).

Both well known and well respected in the area.

As for which hunt, you sound like york North area, but there's plenty to choose from, and I'll happily look after you if you were to come up to Hurworth or Bilsdale!


----------



## chico7 (18 August 2011)

Judi has some cracking hunter hirelings! She covers alot of the hunts round York and is a regular with the Middleton but comes to the sinnington! Where are u based and I will be able to say, she will cover all others!


----------

